# Nice Boy in Western Pa Shelter



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is gorgeous!! Reminds me of my last foster Copper.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just spoke with Sue at this shelter, this is a kill shelter, they are not full yet but she wants to get this boy in a rescue asap. He came from another kill shelter where his hold time was up, they transfered him to try to buy him some more time.... They did conact WAGS, they are full 

Monroeville, Pa is near Pittsburgh.. Please, if you have rescue contacts in that area could you let them know about Dewey?

He is about 2yrs old, intact, no training. getting stressed in the shelter.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG....he's stunning!!! I hope someone can save him!!!! Can't imagine someone allowing him to get there in the first place.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't afford to take him in nor am I home enough to watch over an untrained dog. I can however, help transport him if he needs to pass my way to get to another golden rescue.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I emailed the Central PA GR Rescue and the Retriever Rescue in Plum. I hope they're able to get him into their program! I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I emailed the Central PA GR Rescue and the Retriever Rescue in Plum. I hope they're able to get him into their program! I'll let you know if I hear anything.


 
Thank you for contacting them. I am having no luck so far.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My email was returned from the Central GR Rescue basically getting denied. "Try Wags and Pittsburgh, they're closer." I offered to drive him to Altoona, too. The one they suggested was WAGS which evidently is full and I haven't heard back from the Southwest Retriever Rescue. So- it looks like we still need to help this boy. I would try the GR Club of Pgh, but their website is down. Anyone have any other ideas?? This is when our "transport" club would come in handy... if we had a destination!!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

What about Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in West Virginia?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Wasn't there someone in Michigan looking for a young golden. Could we get him up there?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> My email was returned from the Central GR Rescue basically getting denied. "Try Wags and Pittsburgh, they're closer." I offered to drive him to Altoona, too. The one they suggested was WAGS which evidently is full and I haven't heard back from the Southwest Retriever Rescue. So- it looks like we still need to help this boy. I would try the GR Club of Pgh, but their website is down. Anyone have any other ideas?? This is when our "transport" club would come in handy... if we had a destination!!


 

Look at transport poll under polls.


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi. If he doesn't have to go to a rescue before being adopted, we're still looking to add a golden boy to our family. We're in Albany, NY and would be more than happy to drive down to meet someone who can rescue him from the shelter. (If I knew for sure he'd be there, we'd make the drive all the way down to the shelter - I'd just hate to drive that far and find out that he wasn't there anymore). 

Just an option if this kind of non-rescue adoption is possible. Thanks. Debbie***


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

jakesmom2200 said:


> Hi. If he doesn't have to go to a rescue before being adopted, we're still looking to add a golden boy to our family. We're in Albany, NY and would be more than happy to drive down to meet someone who can rescue him from the shelter. (If I knew for sure he'd be there, we'd make the drive all the way down to the shelter - I'd just hate to drive that far and find out that he wasn't there anymore).
> 
> Just an option if this kind of non-rescue adoption is possible. Thanks. Debbie***


 
Try calling Sue at the shelter!! Her cell # is listed on the petfinder page.

They see people by appointment only so I doubt that he would be gone without you knowing it...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I so hope this works out. He's a gorgeous boy, and the thought of him being stressed in a shelter breaks my heart.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That would be wonderful if you'd be able to take him. If someone in the Monroeville area could bring him a bit more north to Cranberry, I would drive him to Erie....and maybe someone in NE PA could do a little more... on 79N

I got a reply from SPARRO in Plum, PA. They're going to inquire about him. So, I'd definitely call the shelter tomorrow and check on his status.

Good luck!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hope good things happen today for Dewey. 
I'll call the shelter this afternoon to see if there is any good news :crossfing:crossfing


----------



## LuvMySophie (Jan 3, 2010)

Will be keeping an eye on this post. I'm an hour South of Harrisburg don't know if I could be of any help but if I can certainly will. Also, I will speak to the owner of the shelter @ which I volunteer to see if we could take him in (maybe someone from our shelter could foster). I am headed to Long Island on Thursday morning. [email protected]


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LuvMySophie said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this post. I'm an hour South of Harrisburg don't know if I could be of any help but if I can certainly will. Also, I will speak to the owner of the shelter @ which I volunteer to see if we could take him in (maybe someone from our shelter could foster). *I am headed to Long Island on Thursday morning. *[email protected]


It sounds like this just might be meant to be for Debbie and her family! I think good things are in the future for Dewie: rescue or a home in NY!


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi. I heard from Sue and she said that he "likes to put his paws on your shoulders" which I know I can work with him on, but the part that concerns me when I asked her if he was tested with cats was "The other day, one of the 25# dogs bumped into him and he grabbed him around the neck, did not hurt him but I do not know how he would be around cats." 

Even more than the "cat' issue, I'm a little worried about the grabbing around the neck thing... 

I realize he's in the shelter and stressed, and that he hasn't been neutered but... for those of you who've been there, done that... and knowing that we have a cat and my son who is 10... I'd really like to hear your thoughts as to whether I'd be doing more harm than good in trying to adopt Dewie...

Thanks! Debbie***


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

The paws on the shoulder thing is "nothing" IMO, surely there must be cats at the shelter that they can expose him to safely and see how he reacts. I am in Erie if that helps and am VERY familiar with transports to upstate NY and further north if you do decide to adopt him. Have all kinds of contacts to help get him to you.
Kathi 
email me if you need me as I am not on this forum on a regular basis
([email protected])


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think that the paws on shoulders is a concern, you can certainly train him. Being in a stressful environment, I think a lot of dogs do things that they normally wouldn't. How does he do with other dogs in a neutral area outside or in a fenced area? I think that they should be able to try him with a cat that likes dogs.

I'm just south of Kathi in Bellevue/North Hills. If someone could get Dewie to me, I could get him to Kathi.... I think Atticus/Jordie is around Irwin/Greensburg... who else is near Monroeville?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got an email from Sue. Dewie has rescue!!

Delaware Valley is going to take him


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to read he will be in a rescue soon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am glad to read he will be in a rescue soon.


Me too! Was starting to think Hubby & I would be making a trip to Pittsburgh


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm happy he'll be out of the shelter and hope he finds a great family really soon. I have already applied to the upstate NY golden rescue but I keep looking everywhere I can (local shelters, craigslist, local all-breed rescues...) hoping to speed the process along


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

jakesmom2200 said:


> I'm happy he'll be out of the shelter and hope he finds a great family really soon. I have already applied to the upstate NY golden rescue but I keep looking everywhere I can (local shelters, craigslist, local all-breed rescues...) hoping to speed the process along


Contact Peppertree rescue, they are in your area. They had one Golden last week when I looked. They are a general rescue now but started out as just goldens. I am sure that they can find you a golden if you are really serious. They are based in the Albany area.I have both the president and the intake coordinators emails. Email me if you want some inside contact emails. They have taken several dogs for me in the past 2+ years. I am so glad to hear that this boy has rescue. Tried to send him to Keystone in PA but the email addy bounced back. Sent him to Carol at Almost Heaven in WV and haven't heard back from her as of yet. He is a beauty, I love the reds, I wanted a red male when I got Hali and none were available. My email if you want my Peppertree contacts is [email protected]. Kathi
Go to their site @Peppertree rescue and check out Cody and Jordan on the neighbors page. They are two beauties.


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Kathi.  I'm on the Peppertree site all the time. I know one of the founders and have been in touch with her. She said she'd give me the names of some good breeders locally, but I'm still hoping we can find a rescue. Unfortunately, they say that Cody needs to be the only pet (and that leaves us out because of our cat) and Jordan is older than we were looking for so... They have another older golden coming through their system now but from the info. he's also older (8-10) so we'll keep searching.

I do appreciate your help and ideas!

Debbie***


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> My email was returned from the Central GR Rescue basically getting denied. "Try Wags and Pittsburgh, they're closer." I offered to drive him to Altoona, too.


I'm a volunteer for Central PA Rescue and unfortunately we are a very small rescue with only a handful of volunteers and foster homes. And when I say handful, I literally mean at this time you can count our number of foster homes on one hand. So despite you being willing to drive him closer to us it unfortunately usually comes down to resources... or lack thereof. 

Since we are so small we typically are unable to take in dogs outside of our surrounding area and instead try to direct people to other rescues closer to where the dog is in hopes that perhaps they might be able to assist. 

I'm sure it's frustrating to get a response stating a rescue is unable to help, and it's always upsetting for us to have to say no. Unfortunately we sometimes have to do it....there's never enough volunteers, never enough money but always, always too many dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

jakesmom2200 said:


> Thanks Kathi. I'm on the Peppertree site all the time. I know one of the founders and have been in touch with her. She said she'd give me the names of some good breeders locally, but I'm still hoping we can find a rescue. Unfortunately, they say that Cody needs to be the only pet (and that leaves us out because of our cat) and Jordan is older than we were looking for so... They have another older golden coming through their system now but from the info. he's also older (8-10) so we'll keep searching.
> 
> I do appreciate your help and ideas!
> 
> Debbie***


I hope you find the dog of your dreams. I've communicated with a few people at Peppertree and they seem to be awesome!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

jakesmom2200 said:


> Thanks Kathi. I'm on the Peppertree site all the time. I know one of the founders and have been in touch with her. She said she'd give me the names of some good breeders locally, but I'm still hoping we can find a rescue. Unfortunately, they say that Cody needs to be the only pet (and that leaves us out because of our cat) and Jordan is older than we were looking for so... They have another older golden coming through their system now but from the info. he's also older (8-10) so we'll keep searching.
> 
> I do appreciate your help and ideas!
> 
> Debbie***


 
When I adopted Bo, he was in Arkansas, me in Pa and the rescue, Golden Huggs in Vermont. 
They use a transport to get dogs to their forever homes.
www.goldenhuggs.org ( my Bo is on the homepage  )

They have a really nice young male listed on the web page...


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

^ Oh my, that male is so cute... 

Debbie, what exactly are you looking for regarding age/sex? Maybe we can all help look and transport if something with your rescue doesn't turn out!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Looking for a Golden?*



jakesmom2200 said:


> I'm happy he'll be out of the shelter and hope he finds a great family really soon. I have already applied to the upstate NY golden rescue but I keep looking everywhere I can (local shelters, craigslist, local all-breed rescues...) hoping to speed the process along


If you're looking around for a Golden--please check out Almost Heaven GR Rescue and Sanctuary--they're in northeastern WV. We just did a transport for them last Sunday--and they have LOTS of Goldens for adoption. Carol told me that they are full and have six Goldens on a waitlist to come to their facility. We've adopted two Goldens from them already and support AHGRRS fully. They are a wonderful bunch of people.

We live just southeast of Pittsburgh--if you ever need help with a transport--let us know!

Good Luck!

SJ


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the support and ideas! We're looking for a male, between 0-3, OK with cats and kids ;-) Shouldn't be that hard right? We've applied to a couple of rescues but now that I realize that more will actually transport, I guess I should broaden the search. I think we'll to to a Peppertree clinic in the next couple of weeks and submit an application to them since they work with other rescues and hope between them and the upstate NY rescue that we're able to find our boy, but if not, we'll keep trying directly with other rescues. 

I'm at a work meeting right now and my roommate who lives in PA has definitely volunteered to help with transport if we find a golden near her. It's amazing that when you reach out, how you find so many people willing to help! 

Thanks everyone! Debbie***


----------

